# WWE Director of Operations Kane Discussion Thread



## BJJHUSH (Jul 14, 2013)

Did not see the wwe using him this way. I mean I thought he would be without the mask, but a SUIT!? He looks almost tame. Like we shouldn`t call him Kane anymore....

thoughts?

Edit: I think it's an awesome, unexpected turn.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I love it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

This seems appropriate for Corporate Libertarian Kane...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

this guy totally called it btw;

zkorejo

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1012497-we-going-see-kane.html#post25940585

love it. just wish he would have done something instead of stand there and make us all hope for him to do something.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

well i guess we will never see monster kane anymore

his character cant recover from this


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

"The Authority" should call him Mr. Jacobs too.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Pics ?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Best thing all year. Corporate Kane is gonna be epic.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/25940113-post10.html

Hell yes. His character needed it


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Corporate Kane is Kane's version of The Undertaker's American Badass gimmick, big and major departure's from their original supernatural personas. It's got me interested.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*










the perfect mix of awesomeness and fuckery


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Please add Poll as to wether this is a good or bad thing, if you would?!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I wonder what he will wrestle in though..


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

i need a picture of this, i missed it watching the world series of poker


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Corporate Kane was my biggest mark out moment in along time.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

It's what's best for business!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



abrown0718 said:


> the perfect mix of awesomeness and fuckery


This post right here. All kinds of :russo and I love a good swerve tbh.


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

It's definitely different.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Mr. Jacobs has arrived :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I still can't get over Kane with a suit :lmao


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I wish his suit was a little sharper though. Dark black, pinstripes... Something Satan would wear to a board meeting.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Well looks like he wont be frying any more balls or setting Commentators on Fire or tombstoning old women


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Think they did a great job in introducing him. All he did was cause a distraction so we don't know why he looks like that or anything about this new Kane. Kane is amazing on the mic so I expect a great promo from him trying to convince us the fans that we should want what's best for business.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Kane being on that Suit & Tie shit (tied shit, tied) is very interesting, much more so than the Russo-esque rapid-fire face and heel turns. Looking forward to what his future holds.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I wonder if he'll have a new theme?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Aaro said:


> i need a picture of this, i missed it watching the world series of poker


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



abrown0718 said:


> the perfect mix of awesomeness and fuckery


Exactly.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

the monster thing got too old he has nothing else he can do using the Kane character
i think he needed the change at this stage of his career


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

The Big Red Corporate. I knew it was coming but seeing it now is just too funny :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Personally i think this is one of the most amazing things ive ever seen in WWE history


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

We need pics of this and need them fast! I just gotta make a Sig and Avi!
And thanks ahead to anyone who can post a few good ones!

Will have to see what turns up, need a clearer one to shop.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*






:kane :kane :kane

Its whats best for business :HHH2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

It was hilarious when his music hit and a bald man in a suit walked out. Soooo unlike him. :lol












KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> I wonder what he will wrestle in though..


In a suit, what are you thinking?


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Londrick said:


>


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

So awesome.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Dragonballfan said:


> :kane :kane :kane
> 
> Its whats best for business :HHH2


I knew it was a matter of time until this was posted....................


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

:lmao loved it another thing that kane will be remembered for in his legendary career corporate kane in a suit I'm excited :mark:


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

a Mr brooks kind of character would be a great change for Kane imo


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Dudechi said:


> I wish his suit was a little sharper though. Dark black, pinstripes... Something Satan would wear to a board meeting.


Kind of like this


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



NMPunk said:


> I knew it was a matter of time until this was posted....................


No other way to describe how mindfucked all the Kane fans are, thank god I don't mark for him like I used to or I'd be Super Pissed :HHH


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Senator Glenn Jacobs of Tennessee


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I swear if they call him "mr jacobs" i'm going to jizz in my pants.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

The Wyatts ended up traumatizing him into becoming a buisiness man.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I will mark out to fuck if he wrestles in a suit, like Creative Control in WCW


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I fucking loved it. 

To all the fools who keep saying 'THEY'VE RUINED KANE!'...I guess those anger management segments, beatboxing segments, spinnaroonies, Hulk Hogan catchphrases etc. made him look like a complete monster.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

badly needed a character change after 16 fucking years. all for it and looking forward to where it will go


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Punkholic said:


>


He's still wearing the contact lens with the suit :ti


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

This has been the most interested I've been in Kane in years.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Citizen Kane FTW.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



validreasoning said:


> badly needed a character change after 16 fucking years. all for it and looking forward to where it will go


They'll fuck up the unfuckable


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I like it. It's different and adds another element to Kanes character and history.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

I love it!


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Marv95 said:


> Citizen Kane FTW.




I fucking love this


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Choke2Death said:


> It was hilarious when his music hit and a bald man in a suit walked out. Soooo unlike him. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like Mr Hughes


----------



## Yogalyn (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Kanes a Republican


----------



## tmiller887 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm marking hard.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Marv95 said:


> Citizen Kane FTW.


Glenn Jacobs, Esq.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Kane looks great a suit :lol. Defiantly the best part of Raw.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Thats awesome! Wonder if its just the look they change or the way he will talk aswell.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*

Called this after he gave Steph the mask. Could see it coming a mile off. Makes his transition out of wrestling easier as well.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Joseph Parks rip off anyone?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Reminds me of Bull from Night Court


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Kane is my all time favorite wrestler. I don't even know how to react.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

NONE of us saw that coming. Wow. Still speechless. 
The Monster is Steph's to control so she just decides to go with a regular guy version instead? fpalm

This poll for real or am I on WWE.com?


checkcola said:


> Reminds me of Bull from Night Court


Reference win. :clap


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Kane saved Undertaker from his American bad ass persona, will Taker save Kane from this???


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I will laugh so fucking hard if Undertaker walks out in the next few weeks wearing a suit.

BROTHERS OF TAX DEDUCTION


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



checkcola said:


> Reminds me of Bull from Night Court


:lmao

In regards to the gimmick: I'll see how it goes but right now........meh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Im ok with this as long as they have him do some crazy bad ass stuff with the suit on.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

His character definitely needed a change, monster Kane wasn't working anymore, good to see him going a different direction.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Oh, he'll be wrestling...the issues, that is. He might be scary...but not as scary as a government without financial stability.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Kane to cut a pipebomb promo on the US government, please.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Can't wait for him to make epic speeches like this! :mark: :mark:






Seriously, I laughed my ass off when the suit and tie came in :lol


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I don't know why but I'm thinking of agent 47 from the Hitman Video Games with Kane looking like that


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Cyon said:


> Can't wait for him to make epic speeches like this! :mark: :mark:
> 
> Seriously, I laughed my ass off when the suit and tie came in :lol


LOL imagine if he next week was standing in the ring, everyone was expecting the usual "scary" voice promo. And he started talking like that :lmao:lmao "Its about whats best for business".


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Does anyone else think they should explain why Kane turned corporate?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

The buzzcut as opposed to bald look makes him look younger than he did 8 years ago :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Oh, he'll be wrestling...the issues, that is. He might be scary...but not as scary as a government without financial stability.


Most definitely :lol. I absolutely love this new look, but he definitely should come out to Slow Chemical once again, because that song is just too damn awesome to go to waste.



Londrick said:


> Kane to cut a pipebomb promo on the US government, please.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Corporate Kane actually sounds like it might be entertaining, will have to look that up tomorrow. Abyss didn't showcase how talented he truly was until he became the Joseph Park character so I hope to see the same happen for Glenn Jacobs.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Shoulda a red one like Paul Bearer used to wear though


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Londrick said:


> Kane to cut a pipebomb promo on the US government, please.


He would need to be paired up with Zeb Colter for that.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Was hoping for this Kane to show so I definitely marked.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



henrymark said:


> Shoulda a red one like Paul Bearer used to wear though


They want him to look corporate, not like he just came from The Players Ball.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Vyer said:


> He would need to be paired up with Zeb Colter for that.


We the monsters! :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I was hoping they wait until SS to debut the new look Kane.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



abrown0718 said:


> They want him to look corporate, not like he just came from The Players Ball.


:lmao Would still suit him though, it'd be like a child not really knowing how to dress, a way of him struggling his corporate human side with the side he has known all his life.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Hopefully Kane goes with a libertarian gimmick to show how the excessive reach of the government works to the detriment of the company, the employees, and the general american public

Its not just income tax people, or even medicare, social security is easily the biggest drain on your money! The government not only takes the 15% on your paycheck, but demands the company matches that 15%, and that 15% is money they have to take into account when hiring you, which they can never pay you

Thats 30% of your income JUST ON SOCIAL SECURITY

WAKE UP PEOPLE

:kane :rand


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



henrymark said:


> :lmao Would still suit him though, it'd be like a child not really knowing how to dress, a way of him struggling his corporate human side with the side he has known all his life.


This would be more tolerable. He just looks like a regular guy instead of a character now. 
It's kinda bland and 'reality' driven.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Kane needs to retire. He used to be one of the most badass and scariest wrestlers ever. First they made him a comedy character, now a corporate company man with a suit and tie. They have completely ruined his character.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Kane needs to retire. He used to be one of the most badass and scariest wrestlers ever. First they made him a comedy character, now a corporate company man with a suit and tie. They have completely ruined his character.


wrestling is super cereal bzns

:banderas


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I've just realised who he DOES remind me of...

:hogan IT'S THE WALL, BROTHER!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I would have expected more images of this on the web by now.. that or my search skills suck :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

This is awesome. I actually think this is more intimidating than his monster character... and he hasn't even done anything yet.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I like this Corporate Kane idea. However, they need to execute it properly. 

He better be called Mr. Jacobs and he has to have a high ranking position in The Authority. Also, he needs to have a corner office with a secretary. She needs to be incompetent to rile him up. This would be a great way to debut Paige or some other Diva in NXT. 

His Kane suit and mask should be in a glass case in his office. He should talk to it from time to time, to rationalize his decision to go corporate.

If done right, Corporate Kane could be gold.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Londrick said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

It's actually Isaac Yankem going on a tirade because he's being forced to accept Obamacare patients at his dental clinic.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

_Absolutely can not wait to see what they'll do with him, it was pretty cool to see him come out in suit & tie like many predicted he would now if he'll wrestle with it on or just stand in the background and be at Steph's beck and call._


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*





Kane was listening to this the whole night before he came out.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I was expecting a lot of "This sucks he should be a monster" type responses. Color me pleasantly surprised. Wonder if they will subtly reference his political stuff to gain heel heat.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Honestly its too early to call...I would have liked it if his debut with the new look had more delivery though...that part of it is more WWE seeming like they are doing TNA level booking now a days, just shit done on the fly and sloppy


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Awesome. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I will say that monster Kane...and this pains me to admit seeing he is one of my all time favorites, Had kind of run dry as a character and was needing something...this might be that something he needs


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Looks like it's 2009 again and IWC it's in love with suits heels, it's fucking ridiculous and got not reaction at all...not that I mark for reactions but I thought 90% of people were obsessed with that.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

No, he should not be called Mr Jacobs. You don't slash his relationship with Taker by acknowledging it's a kayfaybe relationship. Are you guys insane? Why don't we call Taker Mean Mark while we're at it.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

He can still be Kane but now he can use the character of Kane in a heelish way stating "I have to help the company that gave me a chance".....it makes sense character wise I guess if they really want to splice it up.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

This is beyond stupid and why people are marking out for it shows they are just desperately clinging for wwe to give them some hope. Suit Kane? Really? I like how we just ignore that him joining HHH and Stephanie makes absolutely no sense. 

"Oh hai Wyatts! You "injured" me so bad I had to take time off to make a movie. Guess I'll forgive you and now become a heel LOLOLOLOL."


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I marked out more for this than even when Kane remasked awhile ago.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



LSUZombie said:


> This is beyond stupid and why people are marking out for it shows they are just desperately clinging for wwe to give them some hope. Suit Kane? Really? I like how we just ignore that him joining HHH and Stephanie makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> "Oh hai Wyatts! You "injured" me so bad I had to take time off to make a movie. Guess I'll forgive you and now become a heel LOLOLOLOL."


The same way Austin joining HHH and McMahon in 2001 made sense? Or Undertaker and Kane teaming up a bunch of times after destroying each other? Or how about Rock and Mankind teaming up months after they killed each other? 

It's always happened this way. It's nothing new.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

If Kane can actually pull this off, he'll easily be one of the greatest characters and promo men of all time.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Hopefully they go for the well spoken suit wearing intellect who's still a complete psychopath gimmick.

Have him talk about how when he was taken out by the Wyatt's he watched from home, and realized Triple H and Stephanie's vision for the business is right. That the company can't be centered around some midget with a beard that he "carried" on his back as tag team champions for months or a freakshow 500 lb giant with a short shelf life remaining in his career.

As I said though, they still have to let him be a monster when he's attacking someone or in the ring.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Totally hate that. Even in Team Hell No, Kane was still a monster at least. Now, we have nothing except one more corporate guy, will have to wait until we see some explanations but for the moment, I totally hate it and the WWE got ride of one of the greatest gimmicks ever


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Very interested see where this Storyline is going with Kane. At least the whole Storyline is something fresh for his Character, but I'm still hoping we see his Monster side when he's in the ring.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

*Hey Op you forgot to include "undecided" option in that poll. I seriously dunno what to think of this but I can say that I'm interested to find out where exactly they will be going with this new corporate Kane. 

Can't say I saw it coming a few weeks back. *


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow :0 thats awesome was not expecting that. Wasnt planning on watching raw but will do to see that bit defo

I wonder if his theme will also change and his ring attire














....and will this be wwe2k14 dlc 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



kakashi101 said:


> If Kane can actually pull this off, he'll easily be one of the greatest characters and promo men of all time.


Of course he will. Kane is actually closer to this persona in real life than the Big Red Monster.

I look forward to him using big words and being well spoken.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Wow. Just wow. :clap


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

THATS GOTTA BE Kane?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I really hope he/they explain why he joined the corporation, cause I can not think of a reason for Kane to join the corporation.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

They shouldve gone the JBL route with Kane years ago. I feel like they really missed the boat on creating a repackaged top heel. All the elements were there for repackaging Kane and making him the top heel in the business. Just way too late now.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I know one thing. This will be leaps and bounds better than that Joseph Parks shit.

ark


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Wonder if he will get a JBL like title run now...


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

everybody seemed so shocked about 'kane' wearing a suit. yes it's weird for the character but if you check out what the wrestlers do outside the ring glenn jacobs does a lot of political/literature talks and he wears suits. i've seen pictures before so it's a not a big shock for me. i think this new look will give us a chance to see the real 'glenn jacobs' a bit in the 'kane' character.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

WWE better sell some Corporate Kane Ties :mark:


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I love it because it shocked the hell out of me, I did not see this coming one single second.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Much needed.


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Hilarious, though was hoping they'd have him chokeslam the Big Show, but maybe they're booking him as some kind of authority figure so he won't be wrestling that much. Either way it's good to see Kane with a fresh new image.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Did not see it coming TBH, but really interested to see where it goes. Glad he didn't really do too much either on the mic, gives that air of mystery.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'm interested if done right this could be awesome.
Did y'all see the handkerchief shaped like a little flame? I marked for that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*










:clap


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I be on my suit and tie shit....
Let me show a new kannnnnnnnne
let me show a new kannnnnnnnne


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

This is like when Undertaker became the ABA back in 2000, it's a character closer to who he was outside of the ring. Kane is doing the same thing, he looks like he does when he's working in politics. I thought Id hate the Corporate Kane thing when people were hoping he'd come out in a suit but I am actually really interested. He looks great as well, love the fact he has hair and eyebrows this time round. Hopefully "The Big Red Monster" character won't be totally gone as they need to protect the Kane character in some way or the years of build would have been for nothing. I wouldn't be surprised to see Undertaker coming back at some point and knocking some sense into his Brother.

Very interested to see where this goes, I was in shock when Kane came out, also notice how his pyro didn't go off?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

:mark::mark::mark::mark:

It is fucking insanely good! He look's like a sick sadistic freak that is so unnervingly calm, and is about to snap at anytime.

This has some fucking potential, I've loved it. 

But the Wyatts have to have had something to do with this? They can't just forget that Kane was on the shelf for 2 months cause of them.

Corporate Kane is gonna be pretty monstrous, cannot wait.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Brilliant. It was about time they finally did something new with Kane, excited to see where they go with it from here.


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Well, since they pussified him ever since he got the mask back, this corporate Kane is actually great. It's closer to Kane's real life persona.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Think this is the start of Kanes retirement run, Taker will end his career at Wrestlemania.


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The Big Red Corporate. I knew it was coming but seeing it now is just too funny :lmao


The Big Red Corporate? That's like a socialist version of 1984(the movie)!


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure, I've always preferred a masked Kane. What's he going to wrestle in? Seems a bit too close to Abyss/Joseph Parks in all honesty.

One thing though, Kane as a confirmed Authority member gives them even more power.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Remember a little while ago when Glenn Jacobs was thinking of running for office in TN? I fear this may be the beginning of something playing off that. No more Kane, say hello to libertarian politics spewing Glenn Jacobs.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Although I find this gimmick refreshing, it doesn't deserve the praise yet since we've only seen Kane joining The Authority with no words nor physicality yet. 

Also, this gimmick is a bit reminiscent to Joseph Park (aka Abyss), but not saying it's a rip-off.


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Wait, Kane's character reminds me of the Corpirate!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I think it's an absolute genius idea tbh, I know you'll get a few moaning that 'HIS CHARACTER IS RUINED, WE WANT THE OLD KANE BACK' but I don't care, characters like Kane constantly need character development, he can't keep up the monster who just goes riot forever.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Wrestlemania 30 Kane vs Undertaker Buried alive match. Streak vs Career


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



LovelyElle890 said:


> I like this Corporate Kane idea. However, they need to execute it properly.
> 
> He better be called Mr. Jacobs and he has to have a high ranking position in The Authority.* Also, he needs to have a corner office with a secretary. She needs to be incompetent to rile him up. This would be a great way to debut Paige or some other Diva in NXT.
> 
> ...


Oh MAN!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:

Don't agree with the idea of him being called Mr. Jacobs but everything else you put would be insanely interesting.

He's kind of like the devil in a suit. Those small nuances reminiscent of his old character (the flame handerchief, red tie, discoloured eye) and the fact that not much was revealed make me still think he's going to be as psychotic as ever.

When this is all said and done though I would like him to revert back to monster Kane for his final run. The build to it would be insane. 

Look forward to seeing Authority Kane in the rumble!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I like the idea of corporate Kane but they should have kept the mask on him. Imagine how bizzare and intimidating he'd look wearing both a suit and a mask.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Mabus said:


> Although I find this gimmick refreshing, it doesn't deserve the praise yet since we've only seen Kane joining The Authority with no words nor physicality yet.
> 
> Also, this gimmick is a bit reminiscent to Joseph Park (aka Abyss), but not saying it's a rip-off.


Ye we haven't seen anything yet but kane in a suit. So I will wait with my vote till atleast 1 more week. It could either work or be completly stupid.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Mabus said:


> Although I find this gimmick refreshing, it doesn't deserve the praise yet since we've only seen Kane joining The Authority with no words nor physicality yet.
> 
> Also, this gimmick is a bit reminiscent to Joseph Park (aka Abyss), but not saying it's a rip-off.


It's nothing like Abyss. Joseph Park is a comedy character who apparently couldn't wrestle, that angle used ridiculous over kayfabe. There is no question that Kane is still Kane and he'll still be able to get it done in the ring.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

corporate kane i love it


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Its kind of an interesting angle but i don't understand the way it happened. so Kane was going on about how many lives the authority is ruining blah blah blah then he just suddenly unmasks and joins them? Its kinda hot that steph mchamon has his mask and controls him though


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

They've actually...

I'm laughing, I can't stop laughing. 

Korporate Kane is the greatest straw-that-broke-the-canons-proverbial-back ever. 

Wonderful. Make him the WWE Champion now. 

He doesn't have to compete for it, he can just stand by as other people attack each other as he did tonight.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

He's been the "big red monster" for 16 years. The guy is obviously capable of more than that. So let's let him try something new.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I am intrigued.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

One thing I hope they do with Kane is not put him in any actual matches. At least not for a while. They should use him as a closer... have the Shield destroy somebody and then bring him in at the end to deliver a tombstone. Always in suit and tie.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

After team Hell No, after doing the trumpet dance with Santino, after hugging it out time and time again, I wasn't buying the "Oh My God the Big Red Monster" much anymore, anyway.
This new side to him, however, means he's going in a different direction, and I don't know the proverbial waters down that way very well. Hence, colour me intrigued as well as pleasantly surprised to this new turn of events. If his interactions with the Authority are handled well (Steph shouldn't treat him like her lapdog, he still needs to come across as intimidating as shit) this could REALLY work for me...


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

It is the Ultimate example of authoritarian corporate control, turning him into that. If they combine his psychopathy with the new look, it could be hilariously awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Love it :mark:


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I was hoping to see him with his new gimmick from the film tho (looks so badass and scary)

http://i.imgur.com/KyhdqWM.jpg


But anyway, the Corporate Kane is very interesting, can't wait to see how it will go on next episode.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

:lmao Well, well, well. What have we here?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...5437-crazy-new-idea-kane-when-he-returns.html

Looks like it took the WWE over 2 years to realize floyd2386 knows what's best for business. I am fucking loving this!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I am appalled...mainly due to the fact that this thread wasn't called the 'Citizen Kane discussion thread'. I mean, come on! Such easy wordplay in grasp and we go literal and boring 

Oh yeah, the gimmick's good. I like it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



floyd2386 said:


> :lmao Well, well, well. What have we here?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...5437-crazy-new-idea-kane-when-he-returns.html
> 
> Looks like it took the WWE over 2 years to realize floyd2386 knows what's best for business. I am fucking loving this!


I'm more impressed that you remembered the post and then went and tracked it down than the fact you had this idea 2 years ago haha.

On a sidenote, anyone want to deny we're in the Reality Era?


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'm glad to see other people liked this gimmick because I marked pretty hard. 8*D


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Can you imagine if American Badass Undertaker comes back now? I really want him to retire as The Deadman but if Kane has transformed into this anything can happen.


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I marked the fuck out, it was epic.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> *I am appalled...mainly due to the fact that this thread wasn't called the 'Citizen Kane discussion thread'. I mean, come on! Such easy wordplay in grasp and we go literal and boring *
> 
> Oh yeah, the gimmick's good. I like it.


It's not easy wordplay seeing as citizen Kane is not in any stretch of the imagination connected to this new Kane... aside from the name Kane.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

They've done so much awful shit with Kane. All that can be said about this is....worth a shot, right? I liked it when he came out but I'm worried about where they're going to go with it considering WWE's track record with Kane storylines.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I laughed really hard but thought it was brilliant. He looked a bit special needs though.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Considering how versatile Kane is, I wouldn't be surprised if he did outstandingly well with this role. But you have to keep in mind that how Kane is portrayed and how well his gimmick goes isn't in his hands, but in the hands of the people who book him.

Is Kane going to be a huge factor? Or, is he going to be (gag) The Authority's lapdog for no reason?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I had hoped this would happen ever since he took off the mask, and I think it's going to be great, it's such a different take on his character, kinda like when Undertaker went and became Bikertaker, and stopped being so supernatural like.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Bah Gawd, that's gotta be Glenn Jacobs


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Think it's a fantastic turn personally, almost marked out seeing him walk down in that suit


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I especially enjoyed the part where he bumped his head on the camera just before the show ended.
Korporate Kane is Klumsy.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

This will end up being one of the most shocking moments in WWE history, along with the beer truck, milk truck, Kane's original debut, Foley off the top the cell...etc.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Cyon said:


> Can't wait for him to make epic speeches like this! :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine a Kane feud with Sandow, or them tag teaming, where they are both intellectuals and give intellectual speeches lol


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Alo0oy said:


> This will end up being one of the most shocking moments in WWE history, along with the beer truck, milk truck, Kane's original debut, Foley off the top the cell...etc.


I wish there was a sarcasm font sometimes


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

why the fuck do I whenever I see the new Kane pictures think of:


----------



## silas69 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I don't mind the Gimmick, but they are acting like the Wyatt kidnapping never happened.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

LOL THE IWC!!

Complaints about things being stale.

Something new and unexpected happen=


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

His first name ain't Kane, it's Glen

MR. JACOBS IF YOU'RE CORPORATE!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

This gimmick is going to be awesome. We already know he can cut great promos but speaking on behalf of the Authority is just going to come so much more natural to him. Can't wait.


----------



## CohesiveUnit (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Excellent. And to think I actually wanted him to retire.. Hell no. He looks badass and I'm interesting to see what lies ahead.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I freaking love it. Kane desperately needed a change and now he,s going to be what I look forward to the most next week.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*What do you think about the new Kane ?*

Hi people what do you think about the new Kane ? I think its actually an interesting character now ! He is the advocate of devil now : and just watch this movie : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd_g3A6lgWE,This look fits him very well. I think this Kane will be pretty awsome


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

I love it. It´s fresh and new.


----------



## tmiller887 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

He needs to bust out a political promo and still bring the evil aura.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

Lol, I thought to myself "The name is Jacops, Glenn Jacops, International man of mystery". Don't know what to thing though. I want to wait and see.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



CohesiveUnit said:


> Excellent. And to think I actually wanted him to retire.. Hell no. He looks badass and I'm interesting to see what lies ahead.


Kane is always Badass but this whole angle just makes him even more Badass. I am very much looking forward to see what next week brings. I wonder if Kane will get new ring gear or he will just stick with the same attire he had before unmasked.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

Interesting, I found.

I am looking forward to seeing his role expanded over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

They should call him Mr Jacobs. It sounds cool as fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

For anyone who is having trouble understanding why Kane would join them it's actually quite obvious, painfully obvious.. As he said they were causing misery and destroying lives right? Well hell he wanted a piece of that action! He just got in on the current train to pain and sufferingsburg! It's not that complicated 


tmiller887 said:


> He needs to bust out a political promo and still bring the evil aura.


Sad part is our current politicians scare me more than Kane ever would.


----------



## Validation Boy (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

Totally awesome.

Creepy as fuck.

Twice as scary as comic book fire Kane.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'm just glad that it means somebody in the back recognised Kane's status as a talented performer, and put him right there with Trips in the main storyline. Guy has been with the 'E nigh on 20 years, should be considered a legend.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

Should be good, the more I think about it, the better it sounds, Kane in a John Laurinaitis type role but he's actually talented


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

Love it!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I guess they're going to go with "Kane the unmasked corporate guy" and "Kane the masked superhero." Should be fun to watch when he's encouraged (somehow) to put the mask back on.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

I love it because its different.

I've been a Kane mark since day 1. He could have stuck around as Masked Big Red Monster, collecte his paycheck, had his share of matches, maybe a minor story, and retired.


Or, he could throw a curveball, change his character drastically an be a part of the biggest storyline going leading up to Wrestlemania XXX. 


I'll take the latter.... I'd rather see him do something new and different.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



King™ said:


> I guess they're going to go with "Kane the unmasked corporate guy" and "Kane the masked superhero." Should be fun to watch when he's encouraged (somehow) to put the mask back on.


Yeah, I imagine there will be a moment of significance where he turns face one final time and puts the mask back on.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

I wish Kane would retire.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsnRpoi2IWY Man,if he will speak like this interviews about economy on WWE now he will have the best mic skills in the federation :


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I would mark the fuck out if Taker returned to confront Kane and said something along the lines of "Kane, you've done some sick, vile things in your past, you burned down our parent's funeral home and killed them doing so, Tombstoned priests, electrocuted testicles, Katie Vick and attempted to rap with Daniel Bryan, but this is the most evil, disgusting thing I have ever seen."


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Have him go by Glen Jacobs, form a partnership with David Otunga, and promptly become tag team champions.

Hell, call them BFB (Best for Business).


----------



## Chancywancy (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

I hope he's bi-polar. Very outspoken during backstage segements, but sometimes slipping into the demon he is when he's angered.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'm intrigued as to where the characters going to go now...I mean, what's his ring attire going to be?

I found the whole thing hilarious on RAW though. He came out, and the announcers were like 'Hey...it's Kane!', but that was it. No other questions were asked. He left as a mask wearing monster, came back as a suit wearing dude and they sounded like it was just normal, strange.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Admittedly I :mark:. I also love the fact that he just strolled to the ring wearing a suit like it was nothing, passed in some chairs and.....that was it. DAT SUSPENSE. 

:kane


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

No calling him Mr Jacobs.

I'm not saying it doesn't sound cool, and in a vacuum wouldn't work, but while I'm 100% pro his character changing looks and demeanor, I don't want to see them completely trash his backstory.

I want him to be Kane, Undertakers psycho brother who has a history of violence and burning things. Just wearing a suit, acting on behalf of HHH and Steph, wrecking shop.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Hunter and Steph need to be careful. They have a potentially wacko Dean Ambrose and a certified burnt freak on their payroll. If these guys were to ever switch sides they'd be fucked. Then there's crazy Orton too. Damn. Those McMahon Helmsleys sure know how to pick 'em. 

:ambrose :kane rton2


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Dudechi said:


> No calling him Mr Jacobs.
> 
> I'm not saying it doesn't sound cool, and in a vacuum wouldn't work, but while I'm 100% pro his character changing looks and demeanor, I don't want to see them completely trash his backstory.
> 
> I want him to be Kane, Undertakers psycho brother who has a history of violence and burning things. Just wearing a suit, acting on behalf of HHH and Steph, wrecking shop.


they could have renee ask him why he's wearing a suit and he can say "because... I want to fit. in." as an ode to the best dressed sociopath, patrick bateman.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Starbuck said:


> Hunter and Steph need to be careful. They have a potentially wacko Dean Ambrose and a certified burnt freak on their payroll. If these guys were to ever switch sides they'd be fucked. Then there's crazy Orton too. Damn. Those McMahon Helmsleys sure know how to pick 'em.
> 
> :ambrose :kane rton2


Yeah, but "The Devil" Vince McMahon has the Wyatts working for him and Kane can't switch sides because he's a double agent working for Vince. He's _already_ on the other side. It's a foregone conclusion that Ambrose is going to switch. So what does HHH have left? "The Viper" Randy Orton? Nothing to be afraid of, the Wyatts tame alligators for goodness' sake check out the poster of Survivor Series.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Dudechi said:


> Yeah, I imagine there will be a moment of significance where he turns face one final time and puts the mask back on.


Just hit me right in the feels, as I came to realise that Kane's next face turn will probably be his last hurrah going out of the WWE as a legendary character.


----------



## Kanemask20 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Forget about the Mc Mahons Kane is going to Own the WWE now


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Xapury said:


> LOL THE IWC!!
> 
> Complaints about things being stale.
> 
> Something new and unexpected happen=


Er...who is actually complaining about this?


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Now this may be out of left field but any possibility this and the Bray Wyatt thing is intertwined? The Wyatt Family kidnapped Kane, while he was gone I remember Bray Wyatt tweeting something about Kane and obeying. Kane returns and on the same Raw after Bray attacks Bryan and Punk claiming "The Devil made me do it!" Kane submits and joins the authority. Kane seems like a totally different person as if he's been brainwashed. I doubt it but you never know.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

I can imagine him sitting superstars down for performance reviews and being like, "Well, the fans aren't buying your merchandise and it's been a while since you've won anything. Im afraid the only way we're going to rectify this is by tying you to this chair.... and setting you fire......."


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



LAX187 said:


> Now this may be out of left field but any possibility this and the Bray Wyatt thing is intertwined? The Wyatt Family kidnapped Kane, while he was gone I remember Bray Wyatt tweeting something about Kane and obeying. Kane returns and on the same Raw after Bray attacks Bryan and Punk claiming "The Devil made me do it!" Kane submits and joins the authority. Kane seems like a totally different person as if he's been brainwashed. I doubt it but you never know.


Not sure what's going to happen but I have heard at Survivor Series it's Punk, Bryan and two other partners vs the Wyatt Family and one other Superstar. I mean it's gotta be Kane!!!!! Surely it's got to be Kane, nobody else currently would really fit teaming with them.

Anyway either way I'm really curious what next weeks Raw has in store for Kane, can't wait to see if he's sporting new ring gear.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Not sure what's going to happen but I have heard at Survivor Series it's Punk, Bryan and two other partners vs the Wyatt Family and one other Superstar. I mean it's gotta be Kane!!!!! Surely it's got to be Kane, nobody else currently would really fit teaming with them.
> 
> Anyway either way I'm really curious what next weeks Raw has in store for Kane, *can't wait to see if he's sporting new ring gear*.


I hope he just runs with a suit in the ring. Like someone calls him out for going corporate and he just takes off his jacket, rolls up his sleeves, and then beats the shit out of them.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1013801-corporate-kane-discussion-thread.html most of us already said that here!


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to c how they are going to use Kane! I do believe the Wyatt's are envolved in this some how! I am
Hoping this somehow turns the shield face!


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Corporate Kane is Kane's version of The Undertaker's American Badass gimmick, big and major departure's from their original supernatural personas. It's got me interested.


 Likewise. American Badass was totally different to the past Taker gimmicks and it's the same thing with Orton and his Legend Killer and Viper gimmicks; different but he was suited to playing both. Kane has been the same character for at least 15 years, Citizen Kane is a good idea IMO. Hopefully he doesn't become a glorified jobber though.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

Meh, we've all seen him without his mask. What's the big deal? It is funny that Kane coming out in a suit is most interesting aspect this whole main event angle has to offer at this point. Jeez this brutal. It can't end fast enough.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Kane wrestling in a suit would be awesome, takes his jacket off and has a sleeveless shirt on underneath, maybe have him wear Kevlar gloves kinda like Hitman when he wrestles.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1013801-corporate-kane-discussion-thread.html

Close this thread, someone.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

This has me thinking, is Kane not gonna wrestle for a while? And if he does I'll have no idea what his attire will be.


----------



## JoeZany (May 16, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

It's like Kane's version of the Undertaker's biker gimmick.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> This has me thinking, is Kane not gonna wrestle for a while? And if he does I'll have no idea what his attire will be.


Parody on his original mask-less attire.
Shirtless, smart trousers, shoes and belt?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I freaking love it. It's so badass :mark:


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

For the first time in a long time I'm interested in his character.

So yeah, it's a good thing. Interested to see where they're gonna go with it.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I like it. The suit fits Kane very well. He looks pretty badass and calm at the same time, like a russian mafia member.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

as long as he's chokeslamming people a lot it'll be great 

i do hope that he's secretly mindcontrolled by bray wyatt and is gonna kidnap stephanie


----------



## ClobberingTime (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I think it's very stupid.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Corporate libertarian? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Corporate Kane :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I love it, I think it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



BeastBoy said:


> Corporate libertarian? Isn't that an oxymoron?


Libertarians are pro-business. Liberals are the idiots. Easy to mistake the two.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

RadGuyMcCool said:


> Parody on his original mask-less attire.
> Shirtless, smart trousers, shoes and belt?




No mask, and bring back something similar to his 03 attire.


----------



## BajiBoxer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Deadpoolite said:


> Libertarians are pro-business. Liberals are the idiots. Easy to mistake the two.


I think you mean liberals are intellectually and ethically superior on every social, scientific, and economic issue in existence. No need to confuse the guy further ;-)


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Well since the E has decided to go this route with Kane I think they ought to go the full course with corporate Kane.

Perhaps it is revealed that the Mcmahons are funding Kane so he can run for office in Tennessee and in exchange for this funding "the monster is yours to unleash". Kane can justify this agreement as doing what is best for business. Kane can then have a platform to spew political propaganda in solo interviews or promos or whatnot. I think Kane should maintain the demeanour he had last night when around the authority yet when giving promos on political ideology have a smug "smartest guy in the room" attitude that alot of politicians that think their way is best have. Perhaps a theme change where the classic Kane riff and organ is overlapped with All Hail the Chief. I don't remeber who wrote it so i am unsure who to credit but I liked the idea someone had of having Kane's backstage setting be an office where the mask hangs on display where Kane could talk to it from time to time to rationalize the change. 

I think that no matter the direction now to increase the effectiveness for this gimmick change Kane should go by Mr Jacobs. Obviously this gimmick changes the progression of Kane's cannon character forever anyway so I don't see where a switch to his real name would do anything bad and if one believes so I think that they are taking wrestling too seriously. If you need to address the change in heel Kane's goal from destroying the Undertaker, have Kane say that he realizes now that he has a much greater mental capacity and has much bigger aspirations than dealing with the deadman. Mind you these suggesstions would sway this gimmick to be corny as hell but alas the craft we love is wrestling after all. Note that these is just what I would like and I realize that most likely this is just a simple angle where Kane as a veteran and intellegent individual realizes that it is better to join the authority than stand against it. I think that if the right cards are played here though they could hit a homerun with this move. 

By the way for those who think that this could end up too close to JBL's gimmick consider that Kane fights his own battles, predicates his gimmick around having more financial and just general success at life than anyone else and JBL's methods of drawing were much more different than Kane will in this idea.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I like the touch of having his tie and handkerchief red.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Well since the E has decided to go this route with Kane I think they ought to go the full course with corporate Kane.
> 
> Perhaps it is revealed that the Mcmahons are funding Kane so he can run for office in Tennessee and in exchange for this funding "the monster is yours to unleash". Kane can justify this agreement as doing what is best for business. Kane can then have a platform to spew political propaganda in solo interviews or promos or whatnot. I think Kane should maintain the demeanour he had last night when around the authority yet when giving promos on political ideology have a smug "smartest guy in the room" attitude that alot of politicians that think their way is best have. Perhaps a theme change where the classic Kane riff and organ is overlapped with All Hail the Chief. I don't remeber who wrote it so i am unsure who to credit but I liked the idea someone had of having Kane's backstage setting be an office where the mask hangs on display where Kane could talk to it from time to time to rationalize the change.
> 
> ...


*scratches head* How the hell did someone who set people on fire and electrocuted Shane's balls be allowed to campaign a run for office? Christ, WWE, make some sense.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



BeastBoy said:


> *scratches head* How the hell did someone who set people on fire and electrocuted Shane's balls be allowed to campaign a run for office? Christ, WWE, make some sense.


WWE may think of Kane as dangerous but know he is a capable and strong ally. In return for being an ally they are significant contributors to Kane's campaign. WWE is a kayfabe universe you know.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'll have to see where they go with this. But currently, I can't take much of this clusterfuck Big Show feud seriously.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



roz85 said:


> they could have renee ask him why he's wearing a suit and he can say "because... I want to fit. in." as an ode to the best dressed sociopath, patrick bateman.


Nice. I like it.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> WWE may think of Kane as dangerous but know he is a capable and strong ally. In return for being an ally they are significant contributors to Kane's campaign. *WWE is a kayfabe universe you know*.


You're definitely not watching the same damn show I am on Monday nights.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Moar Citizen Kane goodness in case you are looking for avatars/video clips/etc of our guy in a suit:






(^^would love to see him with the glasses like that above)

Citizen Kane talking about Austrian economics:






Citizen Kane laying the government smackdown:






Picture time:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



BeastBoy said:


> You're definitely not watching the same damn show I am on Monday nights.


Well the presentation is tied to the real world obviously with the constant social media, endless mentions of the wwe app pumping up John Cena's deeds etc, but the content is most certainly almost pure storyline. that is pretty damn undisputable.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


>












:lmao


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



WhereIsKevinKelly said:


>


Quoting my own post here, but if you watch this clip (posted a week ago) it's amazing how much he sounds like current HHH in his interviews. I think based on this clip we have a pretty good idea of the direction they will take Kane's character in going forward.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> :lmao


Dear god how did this not come to mind

Anyways I kinda marked for Corporate Kane, seeing him standing beside HHH was surreal.

What does this mean for his wrestling career? Will he continue to wrestle, well he change his attire, will he wear the mask when he wrestles so that he can release the monster?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I could see Kane trying to conform and be corporate and professional and have moments where he has to try and keep the "monster" at bay, fighting with himself, eventually it could lead to kane showing his intelligent side.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Kane the next GM of Raw 
I think so
btw Kane looks like the man now :yum:


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'd love a segment with HHH, Steph, Kane and Orton all in suits to kick of next Monday's RAW. And the Shield. Not in suits though


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Lord Shite said:


> I will laugh so fucking hard if Undertaker walks out in the next few weeks wearing a suit.
> 
> BROTHERS OF TAX DEDUCTION


LOL


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'm fine with the idea of Kane going corporate, but I wish there was more to it than "after all, it is what's best for business". Is that what motivated KANE to be just some guy in a suit who works for the McMahons? I hope there's more to this, but from the looks of it, they only removed the mask because of a movie that's coming out in the future...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Lord Shite said:


> I will laugh so fucking hard if Undertaker walks out in the next few weeks wearing a suit.
> 
> BROTHERS OF TAX DEDUCTION


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> No mask, and bring back something similar to his 03 attire.


Yeah when Kane wrestlers I do hope his attire resembles his 2003 attire. That would be Awesome!


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



Yogalyn said:


> Kanes a Republican


He's a Libertarian


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Stupid move... They just destroyed an over monster... This gimmick could have been given to someone from FCW or Mark Henry or Wade Barrett


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



NO! said:


> I'm fine with the idea of Kane going corporate, but I wish there was more to it than "after all, it is what's best for business". Is that what motivated KANE to be just some guy in a suit who works for the McMahons? I hope there's more to this, but from the looks of it, they only removed the mask because of a movie that's coming out in the future...


That's one of the reasons, but if you listen to Kane's promo on raw not this week, but last week right before he took the mask off, he explains it. That HHH/Steph have been destroying lives and crushing souls and so on in a new interesting way and that he wants in on causing some pain.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Great stuff. He should be HHH's monster in a suit. Not compete untill the rumble, but just show up, and hurt people. Then when it's time for the rumble he gets the asinment to take out Bryan. He walks in halfway through it, an starts throwing people out, to get to Bryan. And when he finally is alone the clock runs out, and then.....DONG... It would epic.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



MANTI TEO said:


> Stupid move... They just destroyed an over monster... This gimmick could have been given to someone from FCW or Mark Henry or Wade Barrett


Kane was over ? lol

the guy has been directionless for a while now, at the same time he was the only guy to show the impact of transforming his character from a monster into a corporate mogul 

I believe it was a smart idea and will get the angle more over


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Now i will mark the fuck out to see Undertaker (even with badass gimmick) vs Corporate Kane on WMXXX.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


>


Good video 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Yeah when Kane wrestlers I do hope his attire resembles his 2003 attire. That would be Awesome!


Both the 03 attire and character were awful.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Love it...it's something different.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

That suit isn't very flattering, that's for sure


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

He needs some blood red coloured suit and white shirt with matching tie


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

Never expected such a thing, awesome, I marked! :mark:


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Needs a hat perhaps one like boy George   


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CorporateKane (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

First of all... Hi @ all I'm new here around

On topic
I love this new gimmick on Kane... he has been my favourite since his debut at the WWE but the last years I found him tad of boring and I absolutely hated the "Hug-Storyline"... But now I'm very interested in this new way and what it will bring to him... And I have no clue what happened to him for such drastic change and what will happen from now on

To be more specific... Well the Wyatt's has beaten him and carried them away and now are talking about some "devil"... I thought he will come back as even bigger monster under this "devil" and will work together with the Wyatts crating a new Ministry-like stable.

But now this... he simply came back and is now working under the McMahon's... But where does that bring in the Wyatt's? Are they working under the Authority as well or are they working with Kane behind the shadows for the "devil"? 

If yes why Kane has returned and attacked both Rowan and Harper right away at Hell ind a Cell? And even more... Why the Wyatts seems to don't care about it after al?

So confusing what happened between them and what will connect those events to fit to Kane's current persona.

I hope next week RAW will bring some light into this

PS
Sorry for my English


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

So Kane is the new WWE Director of Operations.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Bl0ndie said:


> Both the 03 attire and character were awful.


What? You didn't like seeing Psycho Kane strapped in Chains and shackles?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Bl0ndie said:


> Both the 03 attire and character were awful.




It was the legit only entertaining thing all year. It was awesome and fresh.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Macker said:


> Kane the next GM of Raw
> I think so
> btw Kane looks like the man now :yum:


Kane as the next GM is absolutely possible, especially if WWE decides that the Maddox experiment isn't working. I wouldn't change a thing, though, as Maddox is the perfect corporate puppet and is still new to the role.



MANTI TEO said:


> Stupid move... They just destroyed an over monster... This gimmick could have been given to someone from FCW or Mark Henry or Wade Barrett


Undertaker is applauded for constantly reinventing himself. Yet, after 16 years of playing the same character, Kane tries to do the same, and it's a stupid move? Really?



gdfactory said:


> Now i will mark the fuck out to see Undertaker (even with badass gimmick) vs Corporate Kane on WMXXX.


Two things:
1. Undertaker and Kane will NEVER face each other at WrestleMania again.
2. The American Badass is dead and gone.



xdoomsayerx said:


> It was the legit only entertaining thing all year. It was awesome and fresh.


You've forgotten the best thing about 2003.












BeastBoy said:


> Corporate libertarian? Isn't that an oxymoron?


Libertarians are all about free commerce and trade. We/they love business.



Deadpoolite said:


> Libertarians are pro-business. Liberals are the idiots. Easy to mistake the two.


Every study conducted has shown that liberals are more intelligent, better-informed, and better-educated than conservatives. It's not surprising that an anti-liberal wouldn't know this.


----------



## cutepraba (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

I think they should wait at least to WM30, may be taker will retire after this wrestlemania. 

All of us want to see brothers of destruction (masked kane and taker) in stage!!!!


----------



## avila06 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



The Ratman said:


> So Kane is the new WWE Director of Operations.


I think that's a spot on move. He'll be great in that role.


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

Love it.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: What do you think about the new Kane ?*

It's ok. I just hope it doesn't lead to Bryan vs Kane at WM30.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Kane as the next GM is absolutely possible, especially if WWE decides that the Maddox experiment isn't working. I wouldn't change a thing, though, as Maddox is the perfect corporate puppet and is still new to the role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conservatives outnumber liberals on a 2-1 basis. The reality is all the dumb illiterates on the left don't refer to themselves as liberal keeping your average up. Being Republican and conservative goes hand in hand. Pretty much all studies show Republicans and Democrats are pretty even in intelligence.

I don't have a dog in this race I just think it's funny that you gloat over your superior intelligence compared to the Mississippi pig farmer. Congratulations I guess.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

:lmao this hopefully is going to be brilliant, about time Kane had a major shift in character and this should work wonders for him.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

I'm waiting for Kane to become GM of both Raw and SmackDown.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> It was the legit only entertaining thing all year. It was awesome and fresh.


Exactly, I thought Kane's run in 2003 as an Unmasked Crazy Monster was brilliant however that a side I am interested in seeing where this Storyline is going as well. Personally I can't wait to see the Monster actually get unleashed, after all that was Kane's original words a few weeks back, "The Monster is yours to unleash". It's going to be fun to see when Stephanie actually needs Kane to take someone out.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*

so Kane is the new WWE Director of Operations whatever this means


----------



## CohesiveUnit (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Exactly, I thought Kane's run in 2003 as an Unmasked Crazy Monster was brilliant however that a side I am interested in seeing where this Storyline is going as well. Personally I can't wait to see the Monster actually get unleashed, after all that was Kane's original words a few weeks back, "The Monster is yours to unleash". It's going to be fun to see when Stephanie actually needs Kane to take someone out.


I actually found it quite cool how he was calm.. You know, not making stupid angry faces and whatnot. Seriously, imagine if Stephanie commanded him to choke-slam someone and he kept that face.. Excellent..


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



CohesiveUnit said:


> I actually found it quite cool how he was calm.. You know, not making stupid angry faces and whatnot. Seriously, imagine if Stephanie commanded him to choke-slam someone and he kept that face.. Excellent..


I know it was really cool to see Kane calm but still throw chairs about. I have only just found out that Kane is now the Director of Operations, really interested to see where this is going.

Also have you checked out the interview with Triple H and Michael Cole?
http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/triple-h-exclusive-interviews-with-michael-cole

Love the way at the end of the interview Michael Cole says "The Monster is yours to unleash?" and and Triple H says "Yes he is Cole, yes he is" that defiantly means at some point when the time is right I guess we will see Kane start destroying people again.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

He's gonna tie people up and perform operations on them?


I'm really pumped about this. Corporate Kane with a corporate title, suit and tie, doing evil things and ruining people's lives? How can it possibly go wrong?

And be honest.... Who isn't gonna tune in Monday to see what happens?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



GillbergReturns said:


> Conservatives outnumber liberals on a 2-1 basis. The reality is all the dumb illiterates on the left don't refer to themselves as liberal keeping your average up. Being Republican and conservative goes hand in hand. Pretty much all studies show Republicans and Democrats are pretty even in intelligence.
> 
> I don't have a dog in this race I just think it's funny that you gloat over your superior intelligence compared to the Mississippi pig farmer. Congratulations I guess.


Putting aside the fact that your argument is completely undermined and disqualified by the studies, not to mention the fact that I never even mentioned my own intelligence in my original post...

I'm a Libertarian, you goof. Get a grip, become a better reader, and stick to the facts instead of pure, unadulterated conjecture. Man, that was too easy.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> What? You didn't like seeing Psycho Kane strapped in Chains and shackles?





xdoomsayerx said:


> It was the legit only entertaining thing all year. It was awesome and fresh.


My apologies... I thought you were talking about the 2003 masked version..... unmasked psycho Kane was one of his greatest incarnations.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

I need a who gives a crap option


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

I wonder if Kane does not see Katie Vick's face everytime he looks at HHH. I mean, HHH had sex with his dead girlfriend!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Dudechi said:


> He's gonna tie people up and perform operations on them?


Operations in their mouth....like a dentist lol. Finally comes full circle.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kane ‏@KaneWWE 4 Nov

Lesson for tonight...I'm always watching. #Vigilant #RAW

Interesting indeed!

(though I am sure someone else probably already saw it but just in case)

Would dearly love to see Kane as a GM of both shows, imagine the epicness of those office segments!


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> this guy totally called it btw;
> 
> zkorejo
> 
> ...


.. 
WTH are you talking about? You can see from the exact post you highlighted that it wasn't that guy who called it it was Dudechi..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait...

Director of Operations-Kane=DoK
Director of Chaos (Luke Gallows in TNA)=DoC

Is WWE ripping of TNA's own lame storyline?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> Wait...
> 
> Director of Operations-Kane=DoK
> Director of Chaos (Luke Gallows in TNA)=DoC
> ...


It was around this time of the year last year that WWE flat out ripped off a TNA storyline(Cena-AJ ripping off Dixie-AJ stuff)


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Conservative =/= Republican. Obama is conservative as President, for the record. 

But anyway, I'm loving the new Kane. I don't understand the people crying for another cliche MONSTER UNLEASHED storyline. It's much more interesting when monster are given administrative positions from which they can behave as monsters, but have to restrain their primacy and dish out punishment and destruction in a dignified manner.

Though I wish Ryback would've gotten the job. I remember initially thinking that this angle was about building the next generation and I wrote a character for Ryback thats pretty similar to what Kane is doing. I can't say this enough but in a perfect world: Big E. Langston would be in Big Show's position and Ryback would be in Kane's. But whatever.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The smartest monster in WWE.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's only his first appearance in a new role and there is already a thread on it.:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> It's only his first appearance in a new role and there is already a thread on it.:lmao


The interwebs wait for no one!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Wait...
> 
> Director of Operations-Kane=DoK
> Director of Chaos (Luke Gallows in TNA)=DoC
> ...


By your logic, wouldn't Kane's nickname be DOO?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

hes got that scary serial killer ted bundy/patrick bateman aura now


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

It was epic. IMO, Corporate Kane has the potential to be much, much creepier than the stale toned down Big Red Monster character. He can be all calm suit wearing guy from outside but remain a deadly psycho inside. With his history of being psycho and badass, this Corporate evil gimmick is really going to work.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

So excited for this new era of Kane. There's some stupid fans on internet that people are calling him a sell out just because of the new look. Yes it was a shock because of his 'big red machine' monster character. But, This is one of the last full time wrestlers right now in the wwe now and is a hall of famer in the future.

Have some respect for the work that the man does.

To be honest he has gotten stale over the past few years, maybe because of age or wwe didnt know what to do with him anymore. But i really enjoyed this new look! We needed something fresh and this is what wwe gives us, i think corporate kane is a brilliant move. Cant wait to see what he does in the next episodes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This new character of Kane definitely has some potential. Just a matter of booking him right. I'm holding out hope. Seeing Kane walk down the ramp in a suit with a red tie was great. I love that detail of the red tie.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I think it is awesome. It finally gives Kane a chance to shine as a character that will not draw any comparisons to Taker at all. Glenn Jacobs is very well spoken so let's see what he can do with it.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> My apologies... I thought you were talking about the 2003 masked version..... unmasked psycho Kane was one of his greatest incarnations.


That's alright. Yeah your right 2003 psycho Kane was defiantly one of his greatest incarnations, would be great with this current storyline if Kane goes that sadistic when he's performing in the ring. Because let's face it Triple H did say in that interview with Michael Cole that the Monster is his to unleash.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Taker to come back and retire kane at wm 30?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Taker to come back and retire kane at wm 30?


Kane isn't retiring

If that match happens... Kane will win


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jim Ross: Bah Gawd that's gotta be CORPORATE Kane!


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Was a great moment only thing tho was once kanes music hit I was expectin him to come down and ebliterate BigShow himself he shud of get strate into the ring and just let loose on him with a chain , then tossed the chairs into the ring...


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

He's almost scarier in the suit. Better the devil you know as they say.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I want Corporate Kane as DLC in 2K14


----------



## CorporateKane (Nov 6, 2013)

Dunno if the Undertaker will have a role in it... Personally I always though that if the Undertaker will retire it will end with a WM match against Kane passing to him the role of the "Undertaker" (Not in Name) cuz brother and such stuff


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Was a great moment only thing tho was once kanes music hit I was expectin him to come down and ebliterate BigShow himself he shud of get strate into the ring and just let loose on him with a chain , then tossed the chairs into the ring...


I was expecting the exact same thing. To be honest I think it's only a matter of time before Kane starts getting involved in the beatings to Big Show.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AyrshireBlue said:


> I want Corporate Kane as DLC in 2K14


Can't you make him in the creation suite?


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

I liked it but he could have at least had some direct involvement in beating Big Show.


----------



## ThePerfectionJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Management professionals with a varied skill set may be well-suited for a director of operations position. Keeping organizations on track to reach their objectives, directors of operations are involved in planning, directing and coordinating activities regarding everything from people to policies. Enrolling in an MBA program with a specialization in Management is a smart move toward advancing to a director of operations career.

Job Duties
Directors of operations may work in the public or private sector. They plan, direct and coordinate the operations of organizations of various sizes in all types of industries. Some of the responsibilities directors of operations take on are formulating policies, managing daily operational activities, and planning use of materials and human resources toward maximum productivity.

Flexibility and a wide range of expertise are the hallmarks of directors of operations. Daily job duties for these professionals may include reviewing financial statements and sales and activities reports, overseeing production or service delivery, managing the activities of sales and distribution departments, or establishing long-term goals and objectives for the organization.

Determining needs, reducing costs and analyzing areas requiring improvement are additional director of operations activities. To maximize efficiency and improve profitability, they direct and coordinate financial and budget processes. They also typically establish and implement departmental goals, procedures and policies.

Directors of operations often supervise human resource activities, such as determining staffing requirements, interviewing, hiring and training new employees. Additionally, professionals in this role participate in sales activities, including developing a product or service mix, setting pricing and determining customer demand through data analysis.

An organization’s director of operations typically works in a comfortable office. A 40-hour week is standard. Depending on the company, travel to satellite facilities may be required.

Education and Training Requirements
Most director of operations positions require at least a bachelor’s degree and a extensive experience; however, most employers show preference to candidates with a master’s degree.

Individuals interested in pursuing a director of operations position can obtain necessary skills and knowledge by enrolling in an MBA program with a specialization in Management. Coursework typically includes financial management, international business, production and operations management and corporate innovations and new ventures.

Employers can be confident that professionals who have earned an MBA with a specialization in Management are able to:

Predict and manage change through the use of innovative methods.
Apply effective leadership, management and negotiations theories to every day business challenges.
Use active case discussion to foster agreement on difficult issues.
Combine marketing, operations and financial knowledge to achieve organizational goals.
Leverage advanced knowledge and skills to succeed as a director of operations.
Do Your Goals Include a Director of Operations Career?
If you possess skills such as self-direction, group leadership and strong problem solving, a director of operations career could be a good fit for you. Obtaining the education and credentials top employers are seeking can be the key to competing for these lucrative positions. Earning an MBA with a specialization in Management can be the first step to your rewarding career as a director of operations.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

It's stupid.

His name is Kane, comes out to fire and a dark theme, but wears a suit and pretends to be a corporate fucktard.

It doesn't make sense, it's boring and I hate it.

It's like the NWO thing, they're putting way too many people on this angle and it's watered down and no longer special.


----------



## DPW (Sep 20, 2013)

I like the new Kane. Why? Because this has never been done before and is also good for business.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Barry Dylan said:


> It's stupid.
> 
> His name is Kane, comes out to fire and a dark theme, but wears a suit and pretends to be a corporate fucktard.
> 
> ...


It's boring? He was on screen for 5 minutes.

Putting too many people in it? OK. Not even remotely true.


You don't have to like it, but don't make shit up.


----------



## BJJHUSH (Jul 14, 2013)

dougnums said:


> Kane isn't retiring
> 
> If that match happens... Kane will win



BAHAHAHAHA:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

No chance in hell (pun intended) will Kane beat Taker at WM30 or any WM.


----------



## TNAvsWWE (May 10, 2011)

It's pretty awesome thats for sure


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's different for Kane so yes I like it.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

dougnums said:


> Kane isn't retiring
> 
> If that match happens... Kane will win


lol


----------



## Pinyapplesuckas (Nov 2, 2013)

sorry if this has already been posted


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

ThePerfectionJ said:


> Management professionals with a varied skill set may be well-suited for a director of operations position. Keeping organizations on track to reach their objectives, directors of operations are involved in planning, directing and coordinating activities regarding everything from people to policies. Enrolling in an MBA program with a specialization in Management is a smart move toward advancing to a director of operations career.
> 
> Job Duties
> Directors of operations may work in the public or private sector. They plan, direct and coordinate the operations of organizations of various sizes in all types of industries. Some of the responsibilities directors of operations take on are formulating policies, managing daily operational activities, and planning use of materials and human resources toward maximum productivity.
> ...


What the hell? Why did you copy and paste this from some random website? It's totally irrelevant to the topic because this is wrestling, it's fake. Anyway, I've got an MBA, can I be director of operations now?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The devils advocate! :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Kane looking like


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

EmVeePee said:


> I liked it but he could have at least had some direct involvement in beating Big Show.


I was hoping to see Kane beat down Big Show but I guess that will be coming in the coming weeks.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: CORPORATE KANE*



funnyfaces1 said:


> I love it.


Sam here wondering how long it will last though?

Funnyfaces whats your sig - it looks awesome ?


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Kind've funny that when See No Evil was coming out, Big Show and Kane had a feud, and now See No Evil 2 is on the way and they're feuding again it seems.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's not Kane.
It is his brother Joseph Jacobs, he went to WWE to find his brother Glen, you know, Kane.


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone else think the Wyatts could be behind the change of character?

- Kane returns completely unscatched after supposedly being held captive by the Wyatts.
- Half halfheartedly fights off the Wyatts, then for no reason chokeslams the Miz, kicking his ass on Raw again the next night (shouldn't Kane be targeting the Wyatts?)
- Removes his mask, submits to the McMahon's.
- Decides to apply for a management position, which is just un-Kane like.

I think they've brainwashed Kane into getting into a position of power, who could then give Bray the authority to do whatever he wants to anybody.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

cobblepot456 said:


> Anyone else think the Wyatts could be behind the change of character?
> 
> - Kane returns completely unscatched after supposedly being held captive by the Wyatts.
> - Half halfheartedly fights off the Wyatts, then for no reason chokeslams the Miz, kicking his ass on Raw again the next night (shouldn't Kane be targeting the Wyatts?)
> ...


I guess where going to have to wait and see how this is going to play out, personally I can't wait. Hopefully we will be seeing Kane involved in the Survivor Series Match by teaming with the Wyatt's.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree as a poster said, I think Kane has been brainwashed, it really has to be that considering they kidnapped him. I think Bray is using Kane to get power for himself and it reminds me of when Michael Cole interviewed Triple H and asked "Do You Trust Kane?" I think Kane is being used as an insider for Mr McMahon who is in cahoots with The Wyatt's but I even believe Bray is only helping Vince get some power and he will plan to use Kane to Bring Down The Machine. We've heard Bray say "Down With The Machine" and I think Kane is apart of the plan. The way Kane surrendered his mask to Stephanie unforced is all a bit to fishy to me, It was completely out of character that he would give up his mask like that.

That's my view on it anyway.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Cool gimmick, it's interesting that they are pushing these older guys.... seems weird that they have a lot of younger talent that seem to never get a push though.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Morrison17 said:


> It's not Kane.
> It is his brother Joseph Jacobs, he went to WWE to find his brother Glen, you know, Kane.


Classic.:lmao


----------



## CohesiveUnit (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Corporate Kane Discussion Thread*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I know it was really cool to see Kane calm but still throw chairs about. I have only just found out that Kane is now the Director of Operations, really interested to see where this is going.
> 
> Also have you checked out the interview with Triple H and Michael Cole?
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/triple-h-exclusive-interviews-with-michael-cole
> ...


Yeah, I saw that. It was a bit cheesy but funny. A heel Kane is a good Kane. A heel corporate Kane is an even better Kane.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

cobblepot456 said:


> Anyone else think the Wyatts could be behind the change of character?
> 
> - Kane returns completely unscatched after supposedly being held captive by the Wyatts.
> - Half halfheartedly fights off the Wyatts, then for no reason chokeslams the Miz, kicking his ass on Raw again the next night (shouldn't Kane be targeting the Wyatts?)
> ...


I think the WWE just scrapped the angle after the big panic over those last PPV's and made the change to his character on the fly, much the same what they scrapped the whole thing with Kahli and Naty when Tyson came back and we were just supposed to forget about it.

Especially when you consider the Wyatts are keeping Punk and Bryan in a holding pattern story wise right now, having Kane jump in on that would be overkill.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Barry Dylan said:


> It's stupid.
> 
> His name is Kane, comes out to fire and a dark theme, but wears a suit and pretends to be a corporate fucktard.
> 
> ...


Yeah! When too many characters get involved in an angle, it's stupid!


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> I think the WWE just scrapped the angle after the big panic over those last PPV's and mad the change to his character on the fly, much the same what they scrapped the whole thing with Kahli and Naty when Tyson came back and we were just supposed to forget about it :lol



Lol, I wouldn't be surprised if they suddenly scrapped the storyline either. Other than some cryptic promos, the Wyatts booking was pretty much forgettable while Kane was away and the angle lost steam. They probably thought Kane winning feud wouldn't do much for either stars, so just push Kane in the corporation angle instead. Still I'm hoping there's more going on in this story than meets the eye.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

cobblepot456 said:


> Still I'm hoping there's more going on in this story than meets the eye.


I have a pretty good feeling Kane has got something up his sleeve. Triple H was really emphasising the fact that he trusts Kane, but I would never trust that Monster, especially in a suit. Having a pretty good feeling Kane will be making a massive impact in this Storyline, can you imagine if you took Orton's Title?


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I have a pretty good feeling Kane has got something up his sleeve. Triple H was really emphasising the fact that he trusts Kane, but I would never trust that Monster, especially in a suit. Having a pretty good feeling Kane will be making a massive impact in this Storyline, can you imagine if you took Orton's Title?


Yeh, one of Bray's tweets while Kane was held captive went something like: "You can tame a lion, but he never forgets the instinct to hunt". Again, I think the Wyatts could be pulling Kane's strings, making the McMahons think they're in control. Kane taking Orton's title, I can imagine that, though there could be a surprise twist by where he passes it onto the Wyatts soon after.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Wtf Kane?*

Is it just me or does this not make any sense? Why would Kane give a shit about business? He's from Hell. Or is this corporate ministry 2.0? It just seems all so sudden and disjointed. I was hoping he'd come back as the silent monster. I'd hate for him to end his career this way and turn out like Bradshaw did. Way to ruin a guys legacy.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*

yes, it's utterly ridiculous.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*

Kane is getting older and needs a bit of a character change if he's going to stay around for a bit in a part time wrestler capacity, what better way to do it than bring his outside life into it and give him a suit and a position of authority.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*

Ignoring what happened to him is ridiculous but maybe that'll be explained tonight. I'm fine with a new "gimmick" though, how many times can he be simply unmasked or masked.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*

I'm just glad it's not the same generic comedy jobber face/monster heel he's been doing for so long.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*

Once again, a blatant hole in a WWE storyline


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I would like it better if the change hadn't been so sudden, I mean we go from Kane with his mask on coming back after awhile off, to Kane taking off his mask and handing it over to Stephanie for no real reason, to him walking out in a suit and tie. They should have ran a real quick storyline where Stephanie or Triple H have to "tame" him before he let's them take control, have him try to fight The Authority for a couple of weeks and get destroyed every single time before he finally breaks down and admits that he isn't as big of a monster as they are and submits himself to them to do their bidding, so to speak.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*

It was just really awkward. He got a beating that put him out of action for months and he was like "forget that, I'm more concerned with this best for business thing they're talking about." I can't remember a time where a storyline made less sense off the top of my head.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

insanitydefined said:


> I think I would like it better if the change hadn't been so sudden, I mean we go from Kane with his mask on coming back after awhile off, to Kane taking off his mask and handing it over to Stephanie for no real reason, to him walking out in a suit and tie. They should have ran a real quick storyline where Stephanie or Triple H have to "tame" him before he let's them take control, have him try to fight The Authority for a couple of weeks and get destroyed every single time before he finally breaks down and admits that he isn't as big of a monster as they are and submits himself to them to do their bidding, so to speak.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wow- yes- that would have been better wouldn't it? Good call.

Frankly, I would have even prefered Kane to simply show up as a corporate figure with no explanation at all. It would keep the same WTF reaction, but let our imaginations run wild about what might have happened. They'd never even have to explain it since everyone would just run with it. But- I like your idea best. It would put the Authority WAY over as a brutal, unstoppable force.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Once again, a blatant hole in a WWE storyline


Well said.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

DragonSleeper said:


> It was just really awkward. He got a beating that put him out of action for months and he was like "forget that, I'm more concerned with this best for business thing they're talking about." I can't remember a time where a storyline made less sense off the top of my head.


Unless they already have a plan to let it be explained later- but in that case they are kind of stuck since it will inevitably come off as retcon even if it was the intention from the beginning.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

This changing of gimmicks by Kane will probably win "Worst Storyline " award. Kane's won that award like 10 times lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*

Kane's current character is 1000x more interesting than the "silent monster unleashed" character that we've seen him and others play to death.

Though I do think that he should come full circle before retirement. The Kane we see now should descend deeper and deeper into darkness and then lose himself, his sanity and his voice to it. When he retires, it should be just like when he debuts. He should dissappearance into the depths of hell and never be heard from again. Probably during a stage explosion or something like that.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*

I'm not really concerned about this change. He was the same character for 15 years so there was always going to be a time where he was going to change. And Taker went from a walking zombie to a biker so can't be the worst character development.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*



Oliver-94 said:


> I'm not really concerned about this change. He was the same character for 15 years so there was always going to be a time where he was going to change. And Taker went from a walking zombie to a biker so can't be the worst character development.


:lol Good point. Dealing with supernatural characters, there's no really good to do stuff like this. And the way WWE sees it: you accepted our zombie/demon bullshit, is there _really_ a problem with a plot hole that can be filled with more supernatural mumbo jumbo if need be?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*



DragonSleeper said:


> It was just really awkward. He got a beating that put him out of action for months and he was like "forget that, I'm more concerned with this best for business thing they're talking about." I can't remember a time where a storyline made less sense off the top of my head.


Everything Big Show has been involved in in the best for business storyline has been equally nonsensical. Apparently logic is not best for business.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well lets just see how this plays out personally i like it but it was a little choppy maybe they should have gone through a 2-3 week period with showing clips of the mcmahons trying to turn Kane corporate and not just having him rip off his mask say the monster is unleashed or whatever the hell he said and showing up next week in a suit but honestly this has potential


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

In tonight opening segment Kane should of choke slammed Brad Maddox for not getting the match he wanted to make. It would of made him look more monster like instead of just another authority figure in a suit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Wtf Kane?*



Eulonzo said:


> Well said.


It's right down there with Kahli and Nattie's little relationship :lol

Kane needs an all red office with various fire decorations and such, that at least would be helpful!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I think the Authority should start calling Kane "Glen Jacobs." Dat kayfabe though


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> This changing of gimmicks by Kane will probably win "Worst Storyline " award. Kane's won that award like 10 times lol


Well it takes two to tango, it's not just Kane in the feud, you need two guys to make the thing work. Many, many fans seem to love this New Gimmick for Kane but anyway who actually cares about those Wrestling Observer Awards anyway?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if kane's going to be the top heel authority figure when HHH isnt there then he needs to start beating people down soon. i was excited for corporate kane but not if he's not gonna actually do anything 

also getting the feeling with the confrontation he had with orton, once big slow is done after SS, its gonna be kane saying he'd be the best corporate champion and its gonna be kane vs orton feud next


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I laughed at Kane and Brad when Brad said lets shake and Kane said lets not lol...


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I mean..... can you even complain about the booking of an authority figure? I guess you can. Fuck you WWE and how you booked Kane last night! Why in the hell would Maddox even attempt to be cocky with Kane? If Kane doesn't fuck someone up next week to establish his authority I'm gunna be pissed. Do we need 3 GMs?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I had high hopes for the 'new' Kane after his emergence last week, but this week they pretty much treated him like garbage after that opening segment. He walks out and just says that he's in charge - no explanation given for his actions, no nothing.

Then to make matters even worse, he had Maddox squaring up to him in an argument. I'll repeat, Brad fucking Maddox was squaring up to him in an argument. Then they're both overruled by the SMACKDOWN General Manager. Did not make one lick of sense.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

If I'm honest I hated Kane's booking last night, I was waiting for him to drop Brad Maddox and then we get Vickie Guerrero who I can not stand and Why was she on Raw anyway? Kane should have taken no crap last night and made an example out of Maddox as a warning to everyone else on the Roster. It felt like Kane was being put in a "comedy" heel role bickering with Maddox where as he should have been all business. I hope that Kane starts really intimidating people soon because I was really hoping for more last night.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was disappointed in how they handled Kane last night. I didn't expect Maddox and Vickie to go head to head with him - I thought he should have intimidated them, freaked them out.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

He should've been THE authority for the night. Come out, talk with Maddox a bit... chokeslam. Why the hell use Kane in this role if he's just going to be another suit??? The whole attraction to this idea was the fact that he was going to be in a suit but STILL A MONSTER. It was brilliant! He was till someone you shit your pants to when you see him come out because he's going to chokeslam you to hell.. he just would look good doing it. BLAH. 

Very disappointing, my fault for getting my hopes up I guess.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Aces&EightsFan said:


> If I'm honest I hated Kane's booking last night, I was waiting for him to drop Brad Maddox and then we get Vickie Guerrero who I can not stand and Why was she on Raw anyway? Kane should have taken no crap last night and made an example out of Maddox as a warning to everyone else on the Roster. It felt like Kane was being put in a "comedy" heel role bickering with Maddox where as he should have been all business. I hope that Kane starts really intimidating people soon because I was really hoping for more last night.


Yeah it would have been Awesome to see Kane Chokeslam Brad Maddox, I'm pretty sure the crowd would have loved it. I still definitely think the Monster is still there, the confrontation he had with Randy Orton was pretty cool as well. I guess things are not going to go smooth for Kane and eventually I see see him losing it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Kane ended up being a whole lot of nothing last night.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I've already said my piece on Kanes booking last night.... however... I just felt the need, due to the raw stupidity of whoever wrote and greenlighted that shit last night, to come on again and exclaim how FUCKING RIDICULOUS THE WHOLE THING WAS YOU STUPID FUCKING COMPANY.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Of course it was going to be shit, people need to admit you just marked for the new look, corporative Kane or well WWE Director of Operations Kane it's a motherfucking awful idea just said it ''WWE Director of Operations Kane'' how that can be any good?!?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well steph and hhh control him. Hopefully he will roll up the sleeves or take the tie off and kick someones ass.


Honestly they repackaged kane till Where he comes off totally nonscary or intimidating and is giving kids lollipops.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, it took them about a week to kill any interest I have in Kane's new character.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> Of course it was going to be shit, people need to admit you just marked for the new look, corporative Kane or well WWE Director of Operations Kane it's a motherfucking awful idea just said it ''WWE Director of Operations Kane'' *how that can be any good*?!?


Were you dropped on your head as a child?

There were even several posters on here who have come up with ideas which would have been incredible.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Bl0ndie said:


> Were you dropped on your head as a child?
> 
> There were even *several posters* on here who have come up with ideas which would have been incredible.


Posters! not WWE creative, are you not watching the product? WWE current creative can't touch the quality of plots you see in several forums.

People that thought WWE Director of Operations Kane was going to turn awesome are delusional.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

So he threatens Orton, but won't destroy Maddox? Makes no sense.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> *Posters! not WWE creative*, are you not watching the product? WWE current creative can't touch the quality of plots you see in several forums.
> 
> People that thought WWE Director of Operations Kane was going to turn awesome are delusional.




Touché :side:


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> People that thought WWE Director of Operations Kane was going to turn awesome are delusional.


Well let's give it a bit of a chance, Kane has only been with the suit and tie for 2 weeks so this whole angle could still turn out ok. What would be fun to see Kane is trying to run things as smoothly as possible but Maddox just carrys on irritating him and in the end it ends with Kane ripping his tie off and laying Maddox out with a huge chokeslam.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I like it so far he seems more like a tweener atm


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't know if it's been mention yet but these titles are hilarious, watch Theodore Long is going to come back as the Directive Manager Operator of Management Operations.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

weProtectUs said:


> I don't know if it's been mention yet but these titles are hilarious, watch Theodore Long is going to come back as the Directive Manager Operator of Management Operations.


Directing Manager of Operations of Dual-Talent Contingent Match Preparations and Organizations.










Holla Holla!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just seen the Raw Point Five Preview for this Monday and it seems WWE are teasing with the idea of Kane unleashing his Monster Rage on Raw this Monday.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-11-18/five-point-preview-26163838/page-4


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

So after this weeks Raw at least Kane actually showed up this week and we got a little insight of his role as Director of Operations, I have a pretty strong feeling Kane will cost Punk his match at TLC.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

henrymark said:


> I like it so far he seems more like a tweener atm


It truly is amazing how fast WWE creative can fuck things up. In the space of 3 weeks they have killed it


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Kane might never win a match again


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

He's Back!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> He's Back!


And awful than fucking ever


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

October 2013 - April 2014 - August 2014 :lol

He will re-mask in a few months.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Won't say he should retire... But WWE had to get their shit together with Kane... This losing mask, getting mask is becoming annoying and shit... Even more if you make him "monster" just to be used as hype for others all the time.

Sad what have become of him.


----------



## eleventy1111 (May 14, 2014)

Guar said:


> Kane might never win a match again


What a scarily accurate prediction :|


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Won't say he should retire... But WWE had to get their shit together with Kane... This losing mask, getting mask is becoming annoying and shit... Even more if you make him "monster" just to be used as hype for others all the time.
> 
> Sad what have become of him.


Yeah your right WWE need to seriously get there shit together with Kane. I still find it strange WWE have decided to put him back in the suit but I'm guessing when See No Evil 2 gets released he'll come out with a new look and become a massive Monster heel again.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

They truly have no idea what to do with him. fpalm


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

The only thing that can help Kane now which is highly unlikely is he gets written off TV and doesn't come back until around WrestleMania. When he returns, he comes back wearing his Debut attire or a variation of it perhaps and they can have a build up for his final match. He could probably even take over year off and not come back until WrestleMania 32 especially if Taker/Sting is happening at 31 so he won't get overshadowed or alternatively make special appearances in his Debut attire "RAW anniversary" or "Old School RAW" this way he isn't damaging himself further and perhaps it could help make up for the stupidity he's been in for years. No versions of Kane will ever be as awesome as 97 to 2002. He was the first character I ever enjoyed when I first watched back in 99, those were the days.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

I vote for Option 3: Where the fuck is Jacob Goodnight?


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> I vote for Option 3: Where the fuck is Jacob Goodnight?


I have a feeling Kane will be back in his suit now until early October then maybe something will happen where he's off TV for about two weeks then he comes back with his See No Evil 2 look.

Kane could really cause some shit if he was to sport the Jacob Goodnight look.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

His character is a mess and a joke right now seriously, his already corporate Kane again? fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I prefer Kane in this role than the stupid masked jobber


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

It's over for Kane as a wrestler, or at least it should be. No-one sees him as a threat, no matter how many main events they put him in. His corporate role is just fine, he can talk, keep him there.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> His character is a mess and a joke right now seriously, his already corporate Kane again? fpalm


Kane is a bit all over the place at the minute. One minute he's Corporate, then he's a Demon then suddenly he's back Corporate again? I thought the whole idea in Kane bringing back the Mask was because he wasn't getting the job done as Director of Operations? 

Anyway let's forget about that for a minute. Now that Kane is back in his role, WWE need to serious pick up there game with Kane's Character. When he was Director of Operations before when he kept losing his temper and getting involved in beatings in the ring, that's when he was interesting playing the Corporate role. Hopefully WWE can figure out something decent for Kane in the coming weeks.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope Kane is done wrestling...needs to throw in the towel..

And WWE need to stop trolling us with having Kane being put into feuds...no one wants to see him besides Kane marks. They have this guy put back on his mask for what?

A bs feud with Daniel Bryan,and losing to a fucking spear in a LMS match? :jordan


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

WWE better pull their shit together with the Kane character now. Let's get a psycho authority figure on the go and not fucking waste the opportunity to do something great like last time.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> I hope Kane is done wrestling...needs to throw in the towel..
> 
> And WWE need to stop trolling us with having Kane being put into feuds...no one wants to see him besides Kane marks. They have this guy put back on his mask for what?
> 
> A bs feud with Daniel Bryan,and losing to a fucking spear in a LMS match? :jordan


Let's not pretend that we don't know that the spear is reigns' finisher. That's like busting on a match that Goldberg won because of his spear or a match that Austin won by hitting the stunner or a match that Orton won by hitting an rko. 

When he's given good booking, Kane can tell a story better than anyone and that's what wrasslin is really about


----------



## Perfect_Plex (Jul 27, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> His character is a mess and a joke right now seriously, his already corporate Kane again? fpalm


Exactly. His gimmick is so inconsistent... One day he's mask wearing "Demon Kane" and next show he turns up in a suit... They didn't even bother with a transition period this time.

It's LIKE they're not sure how to use the guy, yet want to keep him inside HHH's clique. :HHH2


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> WWE better pull their shit together with the Kane character now. Let's get a psycho authority figure on the go and not fucking waste the opportunity to do something great like last time.


Yeah your right WWE need to seriously get there shit together with Kane. I mean when he was first in the suit and they had him interfering in CM Punk and Daniel Bryan's matches it was great seeing him going crazy. Hopefully now WWE will get there act together.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

dougnums said:


> Let's not pretend that we don't know that the spear is reigns' finisher. That's like busting on a match that Goldberg won because of his spear or a match that Austin won by hitting the stunner or a match that Orton won by hitting an rko.
> 
> When he's given good booking, Kane can tell a story better than anyone and that's what wrasslin is really about


 'The Demon Kane' gets laid out for 10 seconds to a fucking spear ...from someone who isn't even a full time main eventer yet. :kobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I wish they'd just retire the character.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

He should just retire


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

El Capitan said:


> He should just retire


Oh jeez these comments are so old! Why should Kane retire when he's still capable of putting on a decent match? The guy can still go in the ring, I mean jeez we still have Mark Henry and Big Show on the go for crying out loud.


----------



## eleventy1111 (May 14, 2014)

Out of masked Kane and suited Kane, suited Kane is certainly better on the eye.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

This needs to go somewhere, and fast, or it will be met with virtually universal apathy.


----------



## MajinChuy (Aug 14, 2014)

I miss hand cuffed, evil, demented, electrocute your balls cuz fuck you, fell in a flaming dumpster not a scratch on him, steal yo girl, one white eye Kane.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I actually enjoy Kane. 
Especially Team Hell NO Kane and Corporate Badass.
Fuck me right


----------



## MajinChuy (Aug 14, 2014)

Masquerade said:


> I actually enjoy Kane.
> Especially Team Hell NO Kane and Corporate Badass.
> Fuck me right



Nah, I agree with you, I think wrestlers gimmicks should evolve, I loved old Kane but it would be so stale if he stayed the same.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

M-Diggedy said:


> This needs to go somewhere, and fast, or it will be met with virtually universal apathy.



Already has. 

Kane has been booked so bad for so long, will he ever get at least one more pop like the ones he did back in 02/03 when he was a top face?


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Kane-Henry-Big Show should all retire


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Masquerade said:


> I actually enjoy Kane.
> Especially Team Hell NO Kane and Corporate Badass.
> Fuck me right


Corporate Kane has so much potential if done right. When he's ripping off the suit and getting involved in matches it's great. But to have him just come out and stand on top of the ramp and make just typical average matches it's just boring. 

Hopefully we'll see more of this when Kane can't help but get involved in the ring action.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

After what happened at Summerslam seems like Kane is still feuding with Ambrose.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm hoping Ambrose doesn't get stuck in a Kane feud, I'd like to see Ambrose just snap and take out Kane during a promo. Ambrose/Rollins is and should stay the main focus, no disrespect to Kane as I'm a fan but Ambrose doesn't need slowing down with Kane matches. Kane is best suited in The Authority role now, I don't think he should wrestle matches. I wouldn't be against one last big match for him though but just not now.


----------

